# treating for fungal infection



## daveknight1979 (Sep 15, 2009)

hi.

discovered a cotton wool type growth on side of our female dalmatian molly today, so went to our local aquatic place and asked to which we was directed to fin rot/fungal treatment.

done what it says on instructions, but, one of the instructions was to remove any carbon filters. but it doesn't say how long for, just that you can re treat in 7 days.

does this mean to keep the filters out for that length of time or what?
surely this is going to cause the tank to get dirty and mess with the water balance etc.?

any help is appreciated.

dave.


----------



## daveknight1979 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi. Thank you for your response. 

The carbon filters are part of our main filter system, and they are in a sponge form. Most material we have read suggests changing them every few months. 

I'll have a search on the Internet to see what else I can find. Thank you.


----------

